# Gaggia Baby Class D issue



## drjones (Jan 6, 2014)

Hoping someone on this very helpful site will be able to offer some advice!

I have a 5 year old Gaggia Baby Class D, which has now stopped working for the 4th time in five years (first 3 issues dealt with under warranty).

Unboxing the machine for the first time in several months after moving house, and running some shots through, I noticed the water flow looked very light. Removing the shower screen revealed that water was only coming out of two of the holes; de-scale I thought. A general flush through of descaler didn't solve it, and as I couldn't undo the bolts for the grouphead, I unplugged all the electrics, removed the entire metal unit (boiler and grouphead?), and stood it in a bowl of descaler, hoping that the water level would push up inside enough to do the job.

Bolted and plugged it all back in, and ran some clean water through to flush it out. It all functioned fine for half a tank, although the initial water flow issue hadn't been improved.

Then the front control panel froze (still all lit up green, but pushing buttons had no effect), and I couldn't stop water flowing through. I stopped this by turning it off at the back, turned it back on again, but the control panel buttons still did nothing (but lit up green again). Assuming that I'd put it back together incorrectly, I took the case off again, and checked the photo's I'd taken against what I'd done, and sure enough I'd put one of the contact plugs back on the wrong way round. Corrected this, but it made no difference; boiler gets hot, panel lights up, pushing buttons makes no difference, can't get water to flow through.

The steam knob appears to work just fine, so whatever electronics are involved with that haven't been impacted by my ineptitude, although maybe it's 'locked' in steam mode?

I now assume that I've scuppered either the control panel, or something on the main motherboard. Is there any way to check what is actually at fault (I can probably get hold of a multi meter, but have never used one in anger), or should I just give up on it as a bad job and move onto something else?

thanks

Drjones


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if you may have "fried" something in the electronics, they do not take kindly to incorrect voltage or reversed connections.

If you use a multi meter take care as it is possible to fry electronic components using continuity mode.

Espresso Techno may be able to give you more advice.Send him a PM


----------



## drjones (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks - I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## drjones (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if replacing the motherboard is expensive? And if it's something an enthusiastic amateur should attempt (given I appear to have caused my current woes)!


----------

